# LogikQuiz



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello fellow NT's,

I've posted this link in the Poll Forum as well but I'd really like to see is how you all will fare with it. Here is the link to the quiz, LogicQuiz and here is the link to the poll, LogicQuiz Poll, if you'd like to cast your vote.

Please comment/discuss the quiz and your results. roud:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

As I mentioned on the other thread, I got 50 out of 55.


----------



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

nevermore said:


> As I mentioned on the other thread, I got 50 out of 55.


Out of curiosity, how long did it take you to finish the quiz? 
Approximately, if you didn't have your stopwatch out while you did it.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I was at work and juggling it with other tasks, so I don't know.  I would lean towards slow and thorough, like I do most tests (Ti-dom perfectionism perhaps? I'm always running out of time...)


----------



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

nevermore said:


> I was at work and juggling it with other tasks, so I don't know.  I would lean towards slow and thorough, like I do most tests (Ti-dom perfectionism perhaps? I'm always running out of time...)


I found that it got kind of boring halfway through the second section and had to really try to stay focussed on the questions. 
I'm usually caught between wanting to go through and check my answers to make sure they're right and just being too lazy to actually do it, even though I know I should. That's where I have problems with time constraints with my work because I basically have to write the test twice; first time is quick for the general idea, second is taking what I had and reshaping it to better fit what the question is asking.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

I got 47/55, and it took me like 10-15 minutes. I think all my wrong answers were in the first set.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

49/55 

It's not a very hard test. If you want to start seeing a breakdown between types, you need a harder test.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

I think it's more about individual skills and education than type. And, of course, whether you put your brain to it or not.


----------



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

Btmangan said:


> 49/55
> 
> It's not a very hard test. If you want to start seeing a breakdown between types, you need a harder test.


You seem quite adamant about this 'harder test' business. This Logikquiz seemed pretty standardised to me, as it should be. But here's one for you if you'd like something on the verge of impossible. Impossible Test



StrixAluco said:


> I think it's more about individual skills and education than type. And, of course, whether you put your brain to it or not.


You're probably right, I think that most of it is really just your mindset while answering the questions. If you don't focus on and perceive the questions the way they are intended to be then your results will be impacted.


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

I got 45/55. I kind of rushed though, I probably spent like 5-7 minutes on it. I got kind of bored.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

> You got 49 from out of 55 points.
> 
> The average score of members of Mensa, the high-IQ society, was 46 from out of 55 points (standard deviation: 8). This quiz does not replace a Mensa admission test but it may indicate whether you would have a chance to become a Mensa member.


First off, the only thing that was difficult about the test was the strange wording of some questions. The test itself covered nothing more than basic discrete logic.

Second, and I checked this, if one wanted to, one could try the test several times randomly changing answers until one's score went up, and then one could artificially inflate one's score without understanding.

Third, I guess I'm eligible to join Mensa. :tongue:


----------



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

absentminded said:


> First off, the only thing that was difficult about the test was the strange wording of some questions. The test itself covered nothing more than basic discrete logic.
> 
> Second, and I checked this, if one wanted to, one could try the test several times randomly changing answers until one's score went up, and then one could artificially inflate one's score without understanding.
> 
> Third, I guess I'm eligible to join Mensa. :tongue:


The test was rather basic and not very creative. I'm not sure who developed this particular quiz, but I would like to try a real Mensa test sometime just for kicks. 

After I got my result I went back and did nit-pick through a bit to try to find out where I messed up. But going back doing that, just to claim a higher score, seems like a waste of time and reflects a lack of logic on the matter as well. 

And we should get a group of people together and all go join Mensa, not only are we above average on a knock-off logic test, but our IQ scores are probably _unreal_ as well. :tongue:


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I posted in the thread in the poll forum. I got a 54/55 when I took it in German (for my first attempt), but then decided to try it in English (pretending I was taking it for the first time, i.e. answering the questions as they were written) and got 52/55. This leads me to agree with those who have said that some of the questions are worded in strange ways.


----------



## Chrysantheist (Jul 1, 2011)

I got 48 on the first try. Went through and examined all the questions I got wrong, and all but one were in section 2. The random one I just didn't pay attention to and section 2 I guess I didn't understand. After reading the answers, however, it now makes sense to me.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

40/55, sue me.


I can't even look at "true" and "false" as words now.


----------

